# WorldMark Big Bear - Released



## Marcia3641 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just released two weekends (3 nights each) in January for WorldMark Big Bear via Wyndham.

1/18
1/25

Marcia


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW!  Thanks, Marcia!


----------

